# Rover Car Showroom/Repairshop



## TheLondoners (Nov 3, 2008)

*When the Rover group went insolvent, so did this showroom and repair shop behind it*.





*Some Pics Of The Showroom*




















*Presumed Empty*













*Into The Parts Department​*










*Into The Repairshop At The Rear*


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 3, 2008)

Nip back and see if you can find me a set of brake pads for an R reg 600, would you?


----------



## mikey-t (Nov 4, 2008)

no headgaskets on the shelves then?


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 4, 2008)

That looks slightly familiar. Is that in South Ruislip?


----------



## TheLondoners (Nov 4, 2008)

Brake pads for an R reg 600 for Seahorse...Sure it's worth it..?..lol
Sorry no headgaskets mikey-t...just a head-case.
Yes, it's in South Ruislip LiamCH..I'm guessing you're from that area?


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 4, 2008)

TheLondoners said:


> Brake pads for an R reg 600 for Seahorse...Sure it's worth it..?..lol
> Sorry no headgaskets mikey-t...just a head-case.
> Yes, it's in South Ruislip LiamCH..I'm guessing you're from that area?



It's within cycling distance. Thank you for posting this. I might have a look tomorrow.


----------



## lost (Nov 4, 2008)

GRIM.
Don't knock the Rovers, I've had a few and they were great.


----------



## Adrenaline (Nov 4, 2008)

"its an mg, not a rover!!" 

good pics.

S.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 5, 2008)

TheLondoners said:


> Brake pads for an R reg 600 for Seahorse...Sure it's worth it..?..lol



Cancel that. I scrapped it yesterday. Got £150 for it though. 

I must admit I'll miss the old bus. Never mind.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 5, 2008)

Adrenaline said:


> "A goat without a plan is just a wish."



I wish I had a goat.


----------



## Adrenaline (Nov 7, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> I wish I had a goat.



I wish i had a seahorse...


----------



## coopsleeds (Nov 7, 2008)

Had a s reg 200 diesel great car had 170k on mile and was sill going strong when i px,d her.


----------



## Virusman26 (Nov 7, 2008)

There's one of these in Wolverhampton by the eye infirmary. Must try it one day!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 7, 2008)

Adrenaline said:


> I wish i had a seahorse...



Nip up to the sealife centre at Loch Lomond and see if they'll lend you one.


----------



## lost (Nov 8, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Cancel that. I scrapped it yesterday. Got £150 for it though.
> 
> I must admit I'll miss the old bus. Never mind.



Why did you scrap it, what was up with it?
I scrapped my Rover 623 this year, it was a lovely car, but the brakes were knackered and it had the usual rear wing rust.
I did try selling it but it was completely unsaleable, even at £150 with T&T.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 8, 2008)

Needed new calipers, pads, brake pipes, underneath wasn't quite perforated but not far off, suspension all round, new windscreen. Would have cost more to put it right than I paid for it. 

Sits literally on a cliff edge, so I'd be just as well parking it in the harbour in winter. That's the main reason I never buy a new car.


----------



## lost (Nov 8, 2008)

Might as well park in the sea considering how much salt they put on the roads around here in the winter.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 8, 2008)

lost said:


> Might as well park in the sea considering how much salt they put on the roads around here in the winter.



Can't be as bad for my motor as this...






OOPS. Soz, Laandeners. I appear to be straying off topic a tad.


----------



## TheLondoners (Nov 10, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Can't be as bad for my motor as this...
> 
> OOPS. Soz, Laandeners. I appear to be straying off topic a tad.



Feel Free


----------



## Potter (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool.

My dad used to work at Longbridge.


----------



## MaBs (Nov 20, 2008)

Adrenaline said:


> "its an mg, not a rover!! "



You mean a rover in drag?


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 20, 2008)

I went there yesterday and had a look. Funnily enough, I didn't notice the staircase while I was there. I might have to go back now. What's the upstairs like?


----------



## TheLondoners (Nov 23, 2008)

*Upstairs is the storage area now mainly storing pigeon remains and the crap they leave behind. mind your step !*


----------

